# Big lump beneath a bug bite?



## mamatoablessing (Oct 17, 2005)

DD (3 yo) has two bug bites on the back of her leg, behind her knee. They are very swollen and when I touch them, I can feel these large bumps or knots beneath the skin. The skin is definitely red around the bites and hot to the touch. It doesn't help that she keeps scratching them too.

Anyone know what this means and do you have any suggestions for relief?

Thanks!


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

I had that happen in the summer. I've never reacted to bug bites before. They were from Sandfly's & I had 2 other bites on the same leg that didn't react.

The only thing that helped was Benedryl Spray(it is sticky though) & time. the spray helped the itchiness s little but not alot.


----------



## mama2j&t (Apr 26, 2004)

we took ds to get a bug bite checked out a few weeks ago because we thought it was infected - sounds like what you described. his was an allergic reaction not infection, but the dr said that if you press on the red surrounding area, it will hurt bad if it's infected but not if it's a reaction. also that if you press on the red area, it turns white if it's a reaction but not if it's infection. he said that bug bites can get infected with staph and he's seen a lot lately and that if we were concerned and it fit the criteria for an infection rather than reaction, bring him in.

obviously i'm not a dr







i just wanted to share what we were told in a similar situation.

when my son has itchy bites i put anti-itch lotion - like caladryl on them for relief, if he won't stop digging at them. i'd rather do that than have him scratch them open and get infected.


----------



## Gitti (Dec 20, 2003)

I would make a paste of baking powder and a few drops of water and put it on to draw out the poison. It will go down again. Kids get that kind of reaction to bug bites quite often.


----------

